# Location X



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Location is still there, but the X is long gone.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

eightwt said:


> Location is still there, but the X is long gone.


Elaborate


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> I’ve seen the video many times as it was played on repeat at an outdoor store I used to work at back 13 years ago. My question is not where but if this “Location X” is still a “location x” after all this time? I’ve heard some say that the location is in the FL panhandle but not really sure what validity that holds. I know a place like this can only exist if only a few people know about it, but I can dream right?


Check your messages


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

WillW said:


> Elaborate


The spot is till there. The treasure at the x isn't


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

eightwt said:


> Location is still there, but the X is long gone.


That’s what I thought. Just like everywhere else. I often find myself dreaming about taking a year off work just to fish because I can’t imagine how things will get 30 years from now when I retire.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> That’s what I thought. Just like everywhere else. I often find myself dreaming about taking a year off work just to fish because I can’t imagine how things will get 30 years from now when I retire.


Plenty of fish east and west. David mangum fishes tarpon not too far from there


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

WillW said:


> Elaborate


Just that the area still has fish, but isn't much of a secret anymore.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The fish still come around. Pretty sure 2 folks spent the night in a 16 whipray on the shoals. They were there when we left Friday and sitting there Saturday am. I mean sitting. And the fish were going by us. That was last year. Very late.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Im impressed no one has blurred out the long well known location.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

flysalt060 said:


> The fish still come around. Pretty sure 2 folks spent the night in a 16 whipray on the shoals. They were there when we left Friday and sitting there Saturday am. I mean sitting. And the fish were going by us. That was last year. Very late.


I'm pretty sure thats what they used in the film, or maybe it was a waterman 



Stevie said:


> Im impressed no one has blurred out the long well known location.


Haha. I messages it to him


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Not location x film, but location x


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I doubt there is a serious tarpon fly fisher on the planet that doesn't know where that's at.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> I doubt there is a serious tarpon fly fisher on the planet that doesn't know where that's at.


Exactly, just since the damn video seems every a hole with a boat has come with no manners or respect for others and beat the poor fish on the head until they just educated them. Damn tarpon are smarter than most folks realize. Like any good place if it’s publisized like it was it gets killed for 3-5yrs until they push over to another place and The the pressure is relieved.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> Exactly, just since the damn video seems every a hole with a boat has come with no manners or respect for others and beat the poor fish on the head until they just educated them. Damn tarpon are smarter than most folks realize. Like any good place if it’s publisized like it was it gets killed for 3-5yrs until they push over to another place and The the pressure is relieved.


It wasn't that hard to figure out. The back ground was very easy to say "that looks familiar" and then the Julia Mae's sticker on the fly box sealed the deal 

Btw, I agree with everything you said


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I hear everyone is going West now, Destin is Location Y and Pensacola is Location Z. Ya'll better get there before someone else does. Don't forget to tell your friends.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

We don't have to look any further than in the mirror. The worst thing that ever came along for fishing was the internet and social media.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> We don't have to look any further than in the mirror. The worst thing that ever came along for fishing was the internet and social media.


That’s why I keep on water photos to a minimum and unless I know the person real damn good, I’ll tell people when they ask where I caught them.... in the mouth. Too many people tell every person they know and the domino effect just burns out any place.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I hear everyone is going West now, Destin is Location Y and Pensacola is Location Z. Ya'll better get there before someone else does. Don't forget to tell your friends.


If you are looking for jet skiers, para sail boats and rental pontoons lol.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Fresh or salt water, any species, a lot of people think they they were the first to fish a "spot" and own it. Anchor before daylight, more powerful trolling motors, spend the night, fly the Jolly Roger, etc. Sight casting, especially in tough weather is even more limiting with a large number of skiffs and waders concentrated in protected water. On a very quiet weekday in February this year I had clients aboard letting the skiff drift out off a negative tide expansive shallow flat (with no boats on the horizon) when a large tunnel boat with three fishermen in waders made a big loop behind us, shut down less than 100 yards away and the big tunnel was stuck as soon as the captain shut down. My clients asked if we should walk over and help them, to which I replied "There are three of them they can handle the mistake." We continued to drift off the edge every now and then checking the progress of the wayward tunnel boat. Of course the water was too shallow to fish so they decided they better start pushing on the falling tide. Eventually they were able to get the boat on plane and headed back over the horizon. One of the clients asked what the waders were thinking and I said they obviously were not thinking about anything other than their "spot" or the fact that we were the first boat they had seen since leaving the dock on their twenty mile run past lots of great water.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Rankin jr fished x 30 years ago.their are limited places for poon to stack up between forumns and google earth,folks with a brain can get close to figuring out where they will go.David really does spend his life learning where they could or should be and Brett lives there.hell i have been trout fishing between carebelle and lanark,watching guys on front of boat at lanark ,never cast and tarpon jump around me a 1/2 mile away.they just go everywhere once past AP.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

My “fishing team” which has a membership of zero at this moment, but was formed solely in spite of local forums. Always burned me when someone would post GPS coordinates with a fishing report. I went as far as putting a bumper sticker on my old beach ride that said “red-ass fishing, screw .coms” and now here I am...


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

The last couple posts have shite to do with fook in my opinion, since we're just throwing out useless jibbersih


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

People like to get famous, recognition make money whatever. Then they make a movie, write a guide book, take pictures publish an article and then get surprised when a place gets popular. Lol


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

just like any other good thing..a floridian ruined it. With all due respect


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I've gone in kind of the opposite direction and turned myself into an urban fisherman almost exclusively. There really are no secret spots when you are surrounded by thousands of people. But there are plenty of places that nobody targets because they're in such plain sight. And the fish I target most (snook, tarpon, jacks, snappers) thrive around heavy urban structure. 

I love being miles from nowhere and fishing in a pristine setting. But those places are disappearing and there is no denying or changing it.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Cronced said:


> I've gone in kind of the opposite direction and turned myself into an urban fisherman almost exclusively. There really are no secret spots when you are surrounded by thousands of people. But there are plenty of places that nobody targets because they're in such plain sight. And the fish I target most (snook, tarpon, jacks, snappers) thrive around heavy urban structure.
> 
> I love being miles from nowhere and fishing in a pristine setting. But those places are disappearing and there is no denying or changing it.


I'd rather go explore and be miles from anywhere and not catch anything than fish somewhere surrounded by people and buildings in dirty water catching fish.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Jred said:


> I'd rather go explore and be miles from anywhere and not catch anything than fish somewhere surrounded by people and buildings in dirty water catching fish.


Ever tried Great Salt Lake ?

Of course you can probably just wait a few years and have mosquito lagoon all to yourself.


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

OK, here it is:
31°48'13.93"N 87°24'4.79"W


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Location X has moved considerably over the years due to fishing pressure as stated before! The fish are still around you just have to be creative to find them!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> I doubt there is a serious tarpon fly fisher on the planet that doesn't know where that's at.


Me! I haven't a clue and never poon fished north of Sassa. Guess I have more than enough here where I live and down south to keep me occupied. Looks like a cool area tho. I know those big bend and Panhandle boys been getting more and more of our fish lately. I think the fish are getting more wise and bypassing areas that get more pressure and heading up to those areas where they are not hammered. Also, I think they know and remember about all the red tides we've been having over the pass 10 years or so and I think that causes them to completely bypass the area and continue heading northward and up there. I'm sure the location X guys think they're getting too much pressure, but they may not of been in Boca Grande when it's going off and sometimes it looks like the boats out number the fish. The grass is not always greener.....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Me! I haven't a clue and never poon fished north of Sassa. Guess I have more than enough here where I live and down south to keep me occupied. Looks like a cool area tho. I know those big bend and Panhandle boys been getting more and more of our fish lately. I think the fish are getting more wise and bypassing areas that get more pressure and heading up to those areas where they are not hammered. Also, I think they know and remember about all the red tides we've been having over the pass 10 years or so and I think that causes them to completely bypass the area and continue heading northward and up there. I'm sure the location X guys think they're getting too much pressure, but they may not of been in Boca Grande when it's going off and sometimes it looks like the boats out number the fish. The grass is not always greener.....


Ted, you say "me" then go on to talk about the Panhandle. So yes you do to know where they are talking about. But you are correct on pressure. Having fished both areas. The Panhandle is barren compared to Boca Grande. But then there are also way more fish in Boca Grande.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Ted, you say "me" then go on to talk about the Panhandle. So yes you do to know where they are talking about. But you are correct on pressure. Having fished both areas. The Panhandle is barren compared to Boca Grande. But then there are also way more fish in Boca Grande.


I'm referring to a particular spot or sandbar, etc, that is referred to as location X, which is what I believe they are referring to. We have several of those location ? and known in certain circles, but get exploited over the years in the name of someone's own self edification and fame.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I think an angler like yourself could find out pretty easily where it is. I agree with your statements about tarpon learning. From folks I’ve spoken to who have been fishing keys since the 70s the patterns have definitely changed. I don’t think 10+ boats stack up at Buchanan anymore. That is because fish don’t pour through there like they used to. I think tarpon are smarter than most folks give them credit for. Seems like th


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Out west here there are great sections of river that go through private lands for miles. Guide services or shops will lease access to that water, so unless you pay their guides you can’t fish it. I am very thankful that can’t be done on the ocean. 


Backwater said:


> I'm referring to a particular spot or sandbar, etc, that is referred to as location X, which is what I believe they are referring to. We have several of those location ? and known in certain circles, but get exploited over the years in the name of someone's own self edification and fame.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> Out west here there are great sections of river that go through private lands for miles. Guide services or shops will lease access to that water, so unless you pay their guides you can’t fish it. I am very thankful that can’t be done on the ocean.


You can't float rivers on your own in CO? Even in WY you can float them, just can't drop anchor as river bottom is considered private property. Always struck me as extremely greedy, but that is the way it is. Be sure the guides can be real asses if they see you stopping to take a leak. I lived in the Black Hills of SD and you could wade anywhere as long as you stayed below high water mark.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh you can float it just like Wyoming , if there is enough water to float it. Definitely no wading. And definitely no anchoring, as landowners own the land under water and an anchor would be trespassing. So you have to float a river best fished by wading....


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Dave Nickles said:


> OK, here it is:
> 31°48'13.93"N 87°24'4.79"W


For sure a lot of spoon there!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fishshoot said:


> Out west here there are great sections of river that go through private lands for miles. Guide services or shops will lease access to that water, so unless you pay their guides you can’t fish it. *I am very thankful that can’t be done on the ocean.*


Have you been to LA?!!!!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I found a place a few weeks ago that I'll definately keep an eye on. And its a good way from the "x" so most folks will just think I'm tryin to yerk a couple sheepheads or somethin.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Unfortunately the only way to protect a spot is not fish it while other people are out on the water(which I feel like is never). I can’t tell you how many times I’ve seen a boat go by while I’m working a spot. I see them look over as I’m fishing and I know they’re thinking “I’m going to try that spot next time your not there”. Sure enough I’ll see them there the next time I’m out or better yet later that day.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> Unfortunately the only way to protect a spot is not fish it while other people are out on the water(which I feel like is never). I can’t tell you how many times I’ve seen a boat go by while I’m working a spot. I see them look over as I’m fishing and I know they’re thinking “I’m going to try that spot next time your not there”. Sure enough I’ll see them there the next time I’m out or better yet later that day.


Isn't that pretty much the same scenario that happened with the start and end of this thread, except you didn't have to put the boat in the water?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes Steve i've fished LA. primarily the south end of the delta and east so I haven't run into those issues discussed in that other thread, unfortunately probably will in the future...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Isn't that pretty much the same scenario that happened with the start and end of this thread, except you didn't have to put the boat in the water?


The question was if the place was still good and it sounds like the answer is no. Most likely because the video that was supposed to hide the spot gave it away.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

flysalt060 said:


> Rankin jr fished x 30 years ago.their are limited places for poon to stack up between forumns and google earth,folks with a brain can get close to figuring out where they will go.David really does spend his life learning where they could or should be and Brett lives there.hell i have been trout fishing between carebelle and lanark,watching guys on front of boat at lanark ,never cast and tarpon jump around me a 1/2 mile away.they just go everywhere once past AP.


Guess who Flysalt060??


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is a very Nice trout!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys sound like me. I made up Zephyr Cove to throw off potlickers when they asked where I caught fish. I can’t stand social media because it has ruined many areas. Googans go out with a GoPro strapped on their heads and get lucky then post it up all over not even realizing they just ruined an area only a few people really know about. Some of the areas I pole were pretty remote 5 years ago and now you can’t even fish it because there are three or more skiffs in it at any given time. There’s nothing wrong with fishing new water but lots of folks act like fools behind the helm and ruin lots of great areas.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bonecracker said:


> Guess who Flysalt060??
> View attachment 26840


I haven't seen him in a long time cause do not hang out at Fishhawk like I used to. My bil and sister see them around Thomasville since they live there. Bil grew up with Rankin's wife and did the renovation on the main house at Seminole.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> We don't have to look any further than in the mirror. The worst thing that ever came along for fishing was the internet and social media.


Nothing at all wrong with social media for what most of us use it for but when it becomes a place to post fishing photos and videos that blatantly reveal a landmark so the internet potlickers can find it is when it becomes an issue. I can’t stand it when people make a video and blast a particular spot. Yeah it may not be a secret but when fifty boats are there the following days after it was post then it’s ruined. It cracks me up when people try to act like guys like me that try to keep areas quiet are rude and selfish. It has nothing to do with that at all. If you want to see how powerful a comment on social media is get on Facebook and post a video catching fish and make the area and date known and I PROMISE you if you run your boat by that area the next few days there will be more boats than are normally there. I’ve done it more than once. Believe it or not there are quite a few folks thats scour social media looking for places to fish based on what they see online. It’s pathetic.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have told this story before but its worth repeating. Guys let me tell you first hand that pictures do not have to reveal any landmarks to create a problem. Here's what happened.

Scouting for waterfowl. Truck from Utah pulls up towing an enclosed trailer (yes they are waterfowl hunters). So we chat and the short version of how they came to look in this area.
1. A guy posted a lot of pictures of his successful hunts but no discernible locations shown.
2. But these guys searched for posts from this same guy and found a thread where he talked about moving from Utah to Idaho (town listed).
3. They know waterfowl stick close to our waterways. So they knew just where to start looking. And sure enough they found exactly where he hunted.
4. I warned the original poster to stop posting his hunts to which he responded "its no issue as I have 100% sole access to this farm."
5. Well these guys from Utah started knocking on the owners door. And of course they told several other buddies from Utah about this area. So they also started knocking on the owners door.

Guess the result? The farmer was tired of people knocking on his door all the time so he just shut off ALL hunting on his fields so the idiot with "100% sole access" lost his honey hole. Point is its not hard to figure out when a guy from LA posts pictures to figure out the general area he is fishing. And everntually there are a lot more boats fishing an area than before. 

Go ahead and flame away but I see just very little value in posting any kind of fishing reports on an open forum. As an example, there is another forum I get on. There is a guy who posts a fly fishing report from Sanibel Island every week. Does anybody think that won't bring more pressure to the beaches there?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nothing at all wrong with social media for what most of us use it for but when it becomes a place to post fishing photos and videos that blatantly reveal a landmark so the internet potlickers can find it is when it becomes an issue. I can’t stand it when people make a video and blast a particular spot. Yeah it may not be a secret but when fifty boats are there the following days after it was post then it’s ruined. It cracks me up when people try to act like guys like me that try to keep areas quiet are rude and selfish. It has nothing to do with that at all. If you want to see how powerful a comment on social media is get on Facebook and post a video catching fish and make the area and date known and I PROMISE you if you run your boat by that area the next few days there will be more boats than are normally there. I’ve done it more than once. Believe it or not there are quite a few folks thats scour social media looking for places to fish based on what they see online. It’s pathetic.


Where does that put Fishing shows? I remember a spot I used to fish getting fished out within a month or so because of a Reel Time Florida Sportsman episode. There is no denying that the same thing happened to location x.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> Where does that put Fishing shows? I remember a spot I used to fish getting fished out within a month or so because of a Reel Time Florida Sportsman episode. There is no denying that the same thing happened to location x.


Many episodes come to mind. I’m not fond of any of it and the thing that pisses me off the most is a majority of people think we are silly, paranoid, rude, stingy, you name it...just because we don’t like a magnifying glass on the areas we frequent. I learned the hard way about a decade ago how bad social media was getting and technology would kill lots of areas. The guys looking at imbedded GPS coordinates on cell phone photos post online come to mind...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Where can this video be watched?

Googled it, just a trailer.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The only way a "secret spot" stays secret is if no one else knows about it. Add to that, if you have a special spot - don't fish it much at all, and it might just produce for years... Hit it over and over and ruin it, period.

I've found that most places up inside the Everglades are like that. Hit it once every three weeks and only hook a fish or two then move on - and it will produce long term. Hit it three times in three weeks and ruin it forever... 

River mouths and similar places can be worked day after day with no obvious difference - but "neighborhood spots" ... Oh boy treat them like the gold they are or lose them (and with no help from anyone else - just your own fishing activity...).


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

trekker said:


> Where can this video be watched?think you have to pay to watch it on YouTube or Vimeo.
> 
> Googled it, just a trailer.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Think you have to pay to watch. Either YouTube or Vimeo. Years ago I found it free or it was limited free streamed for 24 hours or some deal.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you live down there just go fishing. They roll by, and like shrimp, at 10 am. My sister has 4 zebco 808’s , with stripped gears from the sorry fooker, eating her trout bait. Nothing like fishing and a VW beetle falls from the sky behind you. And you never saw them.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

For the record...
Capt. Gene Strickland deserves the credit for developing the tarpon fly fishery along the Forgotten Coast. He was dialing in the patterns long before the celebrity guide in Location X "discovered" it. That individual was actually invited to the area by a fellow guide and the video promotion began not long after. 

Capt. Gene did several fly shows in the Atlanta area and word starting getting out. I wrote a feature about Northern Florida tarpon opportunities for _Florida Sportsman_ in 1997. No specific areas were mentioned in the article but the general region was a stretch of coast longer than 100 miles. 

I was also fortunate to be in on the golden years of Location X as a fly guide. We had countless days of hundreds of fish and dozens of shots. It was a blast while it lasted. Ultimately the carpet-bagger guides showed up, along with the weekend warriors. Several of us had out-of-state clients who fished several times, then bought their own boats and joined the fray on occasion. The sheer pressure took its toil.

Like Homosassa earlier, the fish got tired of running the endless gauntlet and started shifting patterns. While there can still be some decent days, it's not remotely close to the late 1990s and early 2000s. I've gone several times this season and I can count the number of fish spotted on two hands. 

Social media, word of mouth and publicity are never good for the long-term health and sustainability of a quality fishery. 

Capt. Dave Lear


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

is this like lake X?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Speaking of Homossassa, the fishing club I belonged to in the seventies and early eighties (the Tropical Anglers Club) had a very prominent member who made a point of telling us that it was “all over” there and that was back in the late seventies.... for anyone wanting a good shot at a world record tarpon on fly...This from a guy who already held more than a few records on a few different species using every kind of gear.

Turned out that was wrong but it did speak about what will happen to a really good fishery when it becomes known. Wish it weren’t so...

That old fishing club is still going strong today and it produced a lot of records over the years... Some legendary anglers from that club went on to become legendary guides as well... John Emery, Ralph Delph, and others...


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dave, as you know, they are around. And the gator trout were thick. And we can still get real grits!Mr Rich’s son carrying on.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Just to be clear, there are no fish left to be had on the Nature coast ya’ll! I hear they all migrated to Zephyr cove with @Smackdaddy53


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Zika said:


> For the record...
> Capt. Gene Strickland deserves the credit for developing the tarpon fly fishery along the
> Capt. Gene did several fly shows in the Atlanta area and word starting getting out. *I wrote a feature about Northern Florida tarpon opportunities for Florida Sportsman in 1997. No specific areas were mentioned in the article but the general region was a stretch of coast longer than 100 miles. *
> 
> I was also fortunate to be in on the golden years of Location X as a fly guide. We had countless days of hundreds of fish and dozens of shots. It was a blast while it lasted. Ultimately the *carpet-bagger guides showed up, along with the weekend warriors.* Several of us had out-of-state clients who fished several times, then bought their own boats and joined the fray on occasion. The sheer pressure took its toil.


Typical. Somebody writes an article but oh no specific spots are mentioned....just a general story about tarpon in a stretch of coast 100 miles long.

But the fishery went downhill because of OTHER guides and weekend warriors.

Where the heck do you think those guides and weekend warriors got the idea to look at 100 miles of coast. You say 100 miles like that makes it some huge area. its nothing. I run my skiff easily 50 miles a day just to look for redfish.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

can we delete this thread? Please?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> can we delete this thread? Please?


Only after we make it damn clear that there are no fish to be had from Hernando beach to horseshoe beach! We’re all fished out. And I here the scallops are tainted with covid-19 and the swine flu this year!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I do assume some responsibility for the increased pressure. I wish I had never written the article. Regardless, the combination of promotion and publicity from multiple parties led to the decline in the fishery and changed migration patterns.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Zika said:


> I do assume some responsibility for the increased pressure. I wish I had never written the article. Regardless, the combination of promotion and publicity from multiple parties led to the decline in the fishery and changed migration patterns.


i remember when you could sit at the end of dog and watch the schools... first poon i ever hooked was off of the dog. i don't think ill ever see it like that again. i remember watching that damn video, as soon as i saw the julia mae's sign my father said "well son, we wont be going there for a few years anymore" i had no idea how much that place would be hit. so if you want to take some responsibility for ruining my first tarpon spot, then fine. but the aholes that made the video are the real culprits to blame....


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The number of boats, not even poon fishing, has increased and that doesn’t help. During the week it gets busy, the virus made it worse this year. My sister just sold her boat, because friends who went fishing with her, got they’re own boats. That is 4 more boats, that I know of.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

the forgotten coast isnt forgotten anymore....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

concur with James. there are no fish in zep, I mean there are no fish in this area.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

My experience with that area is that the pressure from guides is insane these days. It's not a big enough stretch of coast to support that many guys staked out day after day in the tarpon's travel paths. I feel bad for the fish. I like to think fly fishing is the type of fishing with the least impact on the the fish and the area (which is a big reason I enjoy it so much) but its obvious that the number of guide skiffs chucking flies every single day for three months in a relatively small area is taking a serious toll on the fishery.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope you guys in the “forgotten coast” are openly expressing your disdain for the M-CORES project and their Suncoast Connector that will turn that whole area into the next Orlando. 

https://1000fof.org/mcores/


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Shoot, this happens everywhere. I've ran super long distances from spots in Belize to find schools of tarpon and hook up with a boat in the distance to find 8 boats in that spot the next day.

Rule is don't post pics that give anything anything away, and don't say a damn thing to anyone back on shore. But, I had figured out the X place a while back, and even then, the people that knew it said the conditions had to be right, and since then hurricanes have changed the landscape.


----------

